
Circle Compiler Walkthrough (C++ with arbitrary compile time code execution) - orbifold
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1m_5SVmGA4k
======
orbifold
See also
[https://github.com/seanbaxter/circle](https://github.com/seanbaxter/circle)
for an up to date list of features, the compiler now also supports match
expressions, list comprehensions and more.

